# PCI-E Power Connector as 8-PIN CPU Power Connector



## newguyintown

Is it possible to use a PCI-E Power Connector as a 8-PIN CPU Power Connector?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## johnb35

Is this for the system in your signature?  If so, whats wrong with the 8 pin cpu power connector on the corsair unit?


----------



## newguyintown

johnb35 said:


> Is this for the system in your signature?  If so, whats wrong with the 8 pin cpu power connector on the corsair unit?



Yes, this is for the system in my signature... There is an optional 8-pin power connector, but there is only one 8-pin power connector cable on the Corsair... I just want to know if the PCI-e cable can be used as a substitute because I do not have a second 8-pin power connector cable.


----------



## johnb35

You already have an 8 pin cpu power connector, what do you need another one for? Maybe we aren't understanding each other correctly?


----------



## newguyintown

johnb35 said:


> You already have an 8 pin cpu power connector, what do you need another one for? Maybe we aren't understanding each other correctly?



The motherboard recommends two for overclocking... maybe it helps for overclocking. 

Not sure if the extra power is used to supply the CPU or other components as well...


----------



## Intel_man

newguyintown said:


> The motherboard recommends two for overclocking... maybe it helps for overclocking.
> 
> Not sure if the extra power is used to supply the CPU or other components as well...



the second one from pictures is with a 4 pin molex, not the 8 pin.


----------



## newguyintown

Intel_man said:


> the second one from pictures is with a 4 pin molex, not the 8 pin.



What picture? Are you referring to the picture on newegg? No, I am not referring to the 4-pin molex...

Take a look at this picture, and zoom in onto the bottom-left corner. There is a sticker, and it reads, "Optional: If your power supply has an extra 8pin connector, plug both in for extreme overclock." That is what I am referring to...


----------



## dgrevillius

That is telling you to plug in both the 8-pin right beside it and the 4-pin molex, not two 8-pins connectors.


----------



## newguyintown

dgrevillius said:


> That is telling you to plug in both the 8-pin right beside it and the 4-pin molex, not two 8-pins connectors.



Under the sticker (it has a pull tab), there is another 8-pin connector. If this is not a 8-pin connector (pins look exactly the same as a 8-pin), then I want to know it is and its purpose...


----------



## StrangleHold

The board has (Two) 8 pin CPU power connectors. If your into extreme overclocking you can use both to help power the CPU. And no, you cant use a PCIe power connector. The 4 pin molex connector is for helping power the PCIe slots if your using two or three video cards.


----------



## newguyintown

StrangleHold said:


> The board has (Two) 8 pin CPU power connectors. If your into extreme overclocking you can use both to help power the CPU. The 4 pin molex connector is for helping power the PCIe slots if your using two or three video cards.



So, can I use a PCI-E cable as a substitute of a 8-pin power cable?

Or do the specs on these cables are different?


----------



## StrangleHold

newguyintown said:


> So, can I use a PCI-E cable as a substitute of a 8-pin power cable?
> 
> Or do the specs on these cables are different?


 
No they are pined different. Dont think you would really need it, unless your going to use dry ice/liquid nitrogen and really cracking up the CPU voltage. If you feel the need just get a 8 pin CPU power connector adaptor that uses 2 molex connectors.


----------



## newguyintown

StrangleHold said:


> No they are pined different. Dont think you would really need it, unless your going to use dry ice/liquid nitrogen and really cracking up the CPU voltage. If you feel the need just get a 8 pin CPU power connector adaptor that uses 2 molex connectors.



Thank you for the answer.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## dgrevillius

newguyintown said:


> Under the sticker (it has a pull tab), there is another 8-pin connector. If this is not a 8-pin connector (pins look exactly the same as a 8-pin), then I want to know it is and its purpose...



You should have said there was something under the sticker silly   No one knew that!


----------

